# Common Water Distribution Manifold



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Just curious to know if anyone has ever tried to use what I would describe as a common distribution manifold. They use them all the time in water based heating. Let me describe. 

outlet from tank goes to inlet of filter
outlet of filter goes to the inlet of the manifold
outlets of the manifold distribute water to multiple areas of the tank.

This would be similar to putting a wye on the outlet hose of canister filter and having two or more output nozzles in different areas of the tank.

just a thought...not sure if it would serve any benefit, although I think it may reduce the flow pressure from the canister filter cause now you are dividing it by two instead of one.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I use several brands of canister filters.

I use these on my large tanks:
<http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUNSUN-HW-304B-5-STAGE-AQUARIUM-EXTERNAL-CANISTER-FILTER-w-9W-UV-STERILIZER-525G-/371013613891?pt=Fish_Filters&hash=item5662227943>

the reutn line has a perferated tube to distribute the water back in the tank.

I use the return spray bar hrizontaly about 1 inch above the water.
This jets the water stram into the tank airaiting the water on its returm

in my 40 gallon hex tank I have the spray bar verticaly to crate a current that circles the tank.


----------

